# Newbie wants to know?



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where to buy supplies and what I must have to get started with simple goat's milk based cheeses?

I have made farm cheese before, but would really like to expand my skills. What should I try next?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I buy a lot my my supplies from this link:

http://www.cheesemaking.com/


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Cut and pasted form an older thread....

I usually order online...depending on who has the best price...
Alice linked the Rikki Carroll site...there are quite a few more.

http://www.thecheesemaker.com/cultures.htm

http://www.dairyconnection.com/comme...og.jsp?catId=2

http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/r...ng/2,1380.html

http://www.leeners.com/cheese-ingredients-rennet.html

http://www.cheesesupply.com/advanced...o=&dfrom=&dto=

I'm lucky enough to have a brewing supply store just a few minutes away that sells cheese making supplies.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Simka,

I would encourage you to try making Mozzerella..
it took me a couple yrs to work up the courage and regret waiting so long to try it, now I find it is one of the easiest and fun cheeses to make.

Haven't tried the stovetop heating or brining style, but instead heat the curds up a cup or two at a time in the microwave and that works really well for me.

I love having a big stash of shredded goat's milk Mozz in the freezer ready to go for pizza making when the grandkids visit.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Personally I'd not recommend mozz as a trial cheese....
those of us who know know that it is not easy...


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Suzy,

that is exactly why I suggested she make it...

when I was first learning to make cheese I was put off trying to make Mozz due to so many "experienced" cheese people mentioning how difficult it was.

I worked up the courage and found the version I prefer isn't hard to make, always turns out well and is delicious.

and am not sure at what point one has become one of "those who know", but having made goats milk Mozzerella _many_ times now, always with good results, (and taught a few others to make it), I figure I at least know enough to encourage her to not be intimidated to try.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ellie Mae, do you have a link to your Mozzarella recipe?


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Also if you need any help check out youtube.There are some awesome videos on how to make cheese.This is easily the best cheese site I've found to keep your money from being separated from your wallet.There are so many unnecessary products out there that the cheese houses talk you into.I had money out the butt when I started this venture and all it meant is I wasted it on crap I didn't need.Also Fiasco Farm is a wonderful site for the home dairying info and goat info.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree. Mozzarella was one of the first cheeses I tried and it has never given me any trouble. My recipe is on my blog here, Making Mozzarella 

I started cheese making years ago with a book called Goats Produce Too! by Mary Jane Toth

To this day it remains of one of my favorites. She is such a natural with all the science involved. She just makes it all so easy to learn


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

CM,

"Goat's Produce Too", is one of the books I started with and still use more frequently than others.

Nice Blog site and now that I am back swimming in goats milk, I plan to try your method.

Simka, I use the quick Mozzarella recipe from "Goats Produce, too, but I add a 1/4 tsp or so of Lipase for added flavor.
One of things I like about her book is she gives recipes to make your own Meso and Thermo cultures, last year was the first time I ordered the cheese cultures and I do like them, but good to know how to make our own basic one's when needed.

I also don't use the stovetop heating method when getting ready to stretch the curds, instead I use a 4 cup pyrex measuring cup and place a cup or so of curds in the microwave for about 30 secs, then stir with a large spoon, and start playing and stretching.
It only took one or two cups at first to be able to tell when the curd was at the right point for stretching.
Unfortunately, it's much easier for me to show, than to explain, lol

here is one of my favorite sites for cheesemaking, she shows it step by step and keeps it simple.
She also does a cheese challenge every month and has giveaways from Ricki Carroll.
http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/archives/cheesemaking/


----------

